# About shooting uphill/downhill



## Larry1 (Mar 28, 2006)

You are correct, low on downhill and high on up hill


----------



## LastCall (Mar 18, 2005)

You cut yardage for both - aim low for both!

a recent topic: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=370214&highlight=hill


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Papick said:


> I tried a search but in vain, what was it again, Aim low on downhill and high on up hill shots or the reverse or I'm completely wrong?


Papick:

Are you shooting a recurve or a compound bow?

Is the IBO speed rating on your bow close to 300 fps?

If your bow is close to a 300 fps IBO rating,
then yes,
you will cut 1/4-yd, 1/2-yd up to 1-yd for most
uphill and downhill shots.


There are some unusual exceptions.

For my bow, a 5-degree uphill or down hill shot
at 80 yds and greater,
will actually require a 0.33 yd increase.

If you purchase OnTarget2! software for archers 
($25 for the download version)

then you can have the software calculate the ballistics trajectory
information for all distances at a variety of angles
for uphill and downhill.

You can try the free trial version
at www.pinwheelsoftware.com


----------



## Papick (Jul 13, 2004)

nuts&bolts said:


> Papick:
> 
> Are you shooting a recurve or a compound bow?
> 
> ...


N&B, I shoot compound, never checked my speed,but its a 2004 Hoyt should be closer to 300fps.
I am mostly concerned for shots up to 45 yards, you know 3d shoots and probably up to 30-35 yards for hunting. 
3d is new to me started last year and doing very well for a beginner, but I did run into situations where I had up hill and hit 8 instead of 10, so I need to know to improve my score.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

You will need to cut both for steep uphill and downhill shots.

It's not the line of sight yardgage, but the horizontal element of the yardage.

You need to estimate the level yardage above or below the target.

A real steep 30 yard shot (verified with a range finder) may need to be shot at 25 yards.

Leupold makes an angle compensating range finder now.


----------



## Papick (Jul 13, 2004)

sagecreek said:


> You will need to cut both for steep uphill and downhill shots.
> 
> It's not the line of sight yardgage, but the horizontal element of the yardage.
> 
> ...


SC, that was my first thought, you know pythagoras theorem.. But then after having read opposiing opinions, I was not sure anymore.


----------



## emb (Feb 13, 2006)

It is the horizontal distance to the target-not the line of sight. Think of a right triangle. The hypotenuse would be the line of sight. If you use a range finder, this is the yardage read. The distance you want is the horizontal leg of the right triangle. The steeper the hypotenuse, the shorter (less yardage) the horizontal leg. 

The horizontal leg will always be shorter than the hypotenuse. It doesn't matter if you are shooting up or down hill. It will always be less yardage. I don't aim high or low, I just subtract yardage and shoot/aim accordingly. How much to subtract has, for me, always be a matter of "Kentucky Guess Work".

Also, remember the optical illusion of and up/down hill target (they look thinner) and the shot angle. For example, if you shoot uphill at a steep angle and aim right behind the shoulder, you might miss high or have a bad high hit. The reverse is true for downhill. You will need to pick your aim point on the body for proper shot placement. Don't confuse shot placement with yardage compensate for these types of shots.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Papick said:


> N&B, I shoot compound, never checked my speed,but its a 2004 Hoyt should be closer to 300fps.
> I am mostly concerned for shots up to 45 yards, you know 3d shoots and probably up to 30-35 yards for hunting.
> 3d is new to me started last year and doing very well for a beginner, but I did run into situations where I had up hill and hit 8 instead of 10, so I need to know to improve my score.



Hello Papick:

I would suggest you take a look at www.pinwheelsoftware.com
and download the Software for Archers program.

Larry Clague has three versions of his software. The SFA is the most powerful version of the three, for $25.

You can download a trial version of the program for no charge.
The program will give you the option to pay for the program every time you start up the program.

I believe the trial period is 10 calendar days, so only download the program 
on the day that you will use it.

Use it, and you will purchase it.

One nice feature is the yardage chart.











The upper chart is for targets on level ground.


The lower chart is for uphill or down hill shots.

You will notice that for the +5 degree uphill shot at 50 yds 
should be shot as a 49.7 yd distance....

but 

the -5 degree downhill shot at 50 yds
should be shot as a 49.9 yd distance.


This has to do with ballistics,
time of flight,
apogee of trajectory on the uphill shots,
and no apogee for the down hill shots.

Great program.

No need for a compensating rangefinder.

No calculator. 

Just a piece of paper in your pocket.


----------



## Okie1bow (Jul 26, 2006)

*Uphill/Downhill*

Everyone replying thus far is correct when useing your compound. It may be a little less important with a compound, but with a re curve it becomes imparitive that you remember to "bend or tilt at your waist". This allows you to shoot with the same form, draw length and grip.
Bill W.


----------

